# The things you wish you can do...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What are the things that you wish you can do, but just don't have the time to learn? (So no superpowers please  )

Mine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGJ9jqo8ek
(Would be awesome!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VPxrUS7sVA
(Great hobby!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qim37lPVxss
(Not flexible enough  )


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice vids!

Like the " drift parking."

I've always wanted to learn to fly a chopper, I live near an airport.

So a friend and I did some inquiries the local branch of Bristow Academy and was disappointed when I found out that the final year of the course had to be done in England , or USA .
And the cost was affordable enough for me, I wasn't prepared to spend a year away from my wife and business.

The friend took the course however , and migrated . He finished the course , completed his hours and today he's employed in the oilfields.
He wasn't married at the time.
Lucky feller !

Another thing I would have liked to do was learn a few more languages , but I'm getting around to it.

Like extreme sports too , the parkour , wing suit flying , but too old for that ! Lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha chopper flying would be awesome! Not something you can do on an everyday basis though...

DRIFT PARKING IS! :rofl: (sort of)

Oh imagine the possibilities, rocking up to a joint like that - that's STYLE :smthumbup: ! lol


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Close a sale no matter what I am selling (particularly myself  )

Be able to kill the procrastination bug and self motivate no matter how difficult the task.

Master languages quickly and easily.

Kill and prep an animal.

Build a house.

Fix a car.

Find the elusive G spot unfailingly.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Speak Arabic fluently. 

I grew up in a family of multi-linguals and this is the one language I wish I had learned. 

But they say never say never, right?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

JCD said:


> Find the elusive G spot unfailingly.


:rofl:

Practice makes perfect, dahling!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Speak Arabic fluently.
> 
> I grew up in a family of multi-linguals and this is the one language I wish I had learned.
> 
> But they say never say never, right?


Arabic is definitely one of the languages I want to be able to speak fluently.
I love Arabic Art , Calligraphy , Architecture and Music.

Over the years , I've learnt a few expressions from some Muslim friends of mine.

Here's one of my favourite Arabic Crossover songs.

The Artiste is Sting who you might be familiar with, but the other vocalist is Cheb Mami , an Algerian. 

Sting - Desert Rose.

I like Arabic lovesongs.

But definitely I will learn to speak it fluently , someday!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to make furniture and other home decor items like blown glass pieces.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye! Wouldn't it be cool to know every language on the planet, can join into any conversation and immediately break the ice of any multi-lingual individual. Would certainly be good for business/networking!

Daydreamed about it sometimes


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Arabic is definitely one of the languages I want to be able to speak fluently.
> I love Arabic Art , Calligraphy , Architecture and Music.


Me, too! My father would to take me to Arab conventions/work stuff when I was a young girl and I always lamented that I couldn't converse with everyone as freely as I would have liked. He was always a big proponent for me to learn it but I never did. But... I'm not dead yet so... 

That is great song, by the way.



ScarletBegonias said:


> I want to make furniture and other home decor items like *blown glass pieces*.


This would be so cool, Scarlet. Have you ever tried it before? Maybe you can take a class.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Salem maliko!

And what do you say? Maliko salem!
That's all I know however


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too! My father would to take me to Arab conventions/work stuff when I was a young girl and I always lamented that I couldn't converse with everyone as freely as I would have liked. He was always a big proponent for me to learn it but I never did. But... I'm not dead yet so...
> 
> That is great song, by the way.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it...yet


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Salem maliko!
> 
> And what do you say? Maliko salem!
> That's all I know however



Lol,

This is how it goes Random,

If you're greeting a person:

"_As-Salaam-Alaikum_" , which is the traditional greeting meaning " _Peace be unto you._" 
"_Wa-Alaikum-Salaam_" is the response to that greeting which means , " _and unto you be peace_."

Another way the greet each other is: 

"_Bismillāhi raḥmāni raḥīm_" which means " _Greetings in the name of Allah , the merciful and beneficent one._"


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too! My father would to take me to Arab conventions/work stuff when I was a young girl and I always lamented that I couldn't converse with everyone as freely as I would have liked. He was always a big proponent for me to learn it but I never did. But... I'm not dead yet so...
> 
> That is great song, by the way.


Sounds like Jellybean's father was a great dad!

Have you ever noticed that original Latin music and Arabic music have a lot of similarities?


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

I'm with you all on languages. I love other languages and cultures. Any new language, I'm game.

Could dance hip hop style, like Jessica Alba in Honey or the dancing in the movie Step Up. It would take a LOT of time to learn to move like that lol

I wish I had learned more about cars, I wish I could fix my own car


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Fish and hunt more
Destroy my cell phone


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I always wanted to learn other languages too!

Then again I wanted to learn golf. Been at that for more than thirty years and still can't get proficient at it.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

okeydokie said:


> *Fish and hunt more*
> Destroy my cell phone


More fishing would be good too!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Sounds like Jellybean's father was a great dad!


IS. 



He is one of the most intelligent men I have ever known.  I feel proud and lucky to be able to say he is my father. 



Caribbean Man said:


> Have you ever noticed that original Latin music and Arabic music have a lot of similarities?


Yep! There's a lot of passion.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> IS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arabia controlled Spain for centuries until they were kicked out in 1492. They also are spitting distance away from each other across Gibraltar.

Since some (not all) of the Muslims were more culturally sophisticated than the Spanish there, it isn't a surprise that the Spanish learned from the Arabs and not visa versa.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Wouldn't want to learn Arabic.

If I calculated that if I learned Mandarin, Spanish, and English, I could probably talk to 4 of the 7 billion people on the planet.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love languages and other cultures. It would be great if I could speak at least 4 languages (I speak and write the first two languages fluently, I can speak and write the 3rd language but not as well as the first two, and I just started to learn a 4th language last week on my own). Arabic looks so difficult, but it sounds beautiful. Learning a new language is very time consuming. 

I wish I could do many things (be able to dance well, to perform surgery, to travel to space, to cook like a chef etc.)


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

1) Carpentry (would especially like to be able to build furniture)

2) ski and/or snowboard

3) swim well

4) fluency in a language (I'm conversant in two besides English but never mastered either)

5) play tennis


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> Arabia controlled Spain for centuries until they were kicked out in 1492. They also are spitting distance away from each other across Gibraltar.
> 
> Since some (not all) of the Muslims were more culturally sophisticated than the Spanish there, it isn't a surprise that the Spanish learned from the Arabs and not visa versa.


Yep,

You are correct!
Somehow I didn't make the connection.
The Alhambra of Granada , Spain is a fine example of how both Spanish and Muslims [ Moors ] influenced each other during that era.


But speaking of the Medieval era, ever since I was a kid ,I liked looking at sword fights between two equally skilled swordsmen in those types of movies. This has led me to also like the sport of fencing.
It's something I wish I could learn , but I don't think anyone down here offers it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I could sing and strum chords in time.

I wish I could swim better.


----------



## geewiz (Mar 30, 2014)

Guitar, mechanics, practice public interest law.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Ice sailing

Ballroom dance

Belly dance


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Fixed wing license (helicopters don't actually fly, they're just so ugly the earth repels them).

Banjo.


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

One thing I have wanted to do, and I am now doing it, is to learn to play guitar. My wife bought me a Fender DG60 Jet Black acoustic and I am using online courses to learn. I have some good callouses starting to form and I am getting my cord switched down. It is a lot of work, but fun.

I'd like to learn to truly meditate.
I'd also like to learn yoga.

By next summer I plan on getting a Harley.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Between all of us who want to learn other languages we would be a heck of a language class 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I want my second career to be as an NFL referee.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> IS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try listening to Lebanese hip-hop music


----------

